# Anyone in Utah...Cedar City or...



## NancyMoranG (Oct 16, 2020)

hi,
Leaving Grand Tetons tomorrow after job here since May. Heading into Utah in RV and staying a while in your beautiful state! 1 month in Cedar City to wait out election...

Anyone want to meet up, coffee, photos....? 
Have mask, can travel..

May be heading towards Vegas, Palm Springs, Borrego Springs, Ca for new year and on...
Back to Grand Teton by May for job...
Thanks, Nancy


----------

